# Horrible sides from first ever TB500



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi i recieved my new tb500 from Peptidesuk this morning :

http://www.peptidesuk.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=tb500

i mixed 1ml water for injection into the 5mg vial and used half for todays dose @ 2.5mg subQ.... Within 1/2 hour the site felt a bit sore. But then for probably 2 hours after that i suffered pretty badly with

nausiea, shakes, tingling, light headed, quickened heart rate and restless.

Everything thing i read previous said zero sides from tb500. And the link above i asked about sourcing from was also approved by a couple of members as a decent stockist.

Im just wondering what the hell happened lol.

Ive spent £100 on 3x5mg vials and there is noway im using that one again.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Any advice from guys in the know greatly appreciated this hit my hard last night with terrible sides


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Did you shoot into a vein???


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Just belly fat


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

any ideas? Im tempted to just throw the rest away and buy elsewhere surely

tb500 shouldnt give those kind of sides?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Baggy said:


> any ideas? Im tempted to just throw the rest away and buy elsewhere surely
> 
> tb500 shouldnt give those kind of sides?


I've never had that at all!! It could be an alergy or something. I can't remember anyone else mentioning that. I used from the same spruce approx 3 months ago and it easy perfect for me


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah i've never heard of it either. It was really bad last night. Almost like a panic attack!

do u know whats in it that could be alergic?

i've ordered from a trusted friend i get all my other peptides from - is it likely to do the same thing or maybe a bad batch?


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Could be a filler such as mannitol. Did you swell up at all like an allergic reaction? Can try a much smaller dose with anti histamine 60min pre jab see if that helps.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

It might be growth hormone releasing peptide instead of tb500. I've had nausea after higher dose of ipamorelin, my first shot was 10x more than I intended - wrong calculations. Increased heart beat is also typical for those peptides, at much lower doses.

However I have increased heart beat and restleness after all peptides from Purepeptides, also after their tb500, so I might be allergic to their fillers.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I really doubt it's a ghrh. Doesn't make sense.

X10 what you calculated!!! Good thing it wasn't insulin!! Stay safe man



Baggy said:


> Yeah i've never heard of it either. It was really bad last night. Almost like a panic attack!
> 
> do u know whats in it that could be alergic?
> 
> i've ordered from a trusted friend i get all my other peptides from - is it likely to do the same thing or maybe a bad batch?


I'd try a micro dose and see dude.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys

if it was ghrp labelled wrong then i took 2.5mg in one hit lol - mega overdose!

def not ghrp6 as i couldnt eat mouth was so dry!

gutted its £100 down the pan as i wont be trying that one again. Just glad it only last 2hours!!!


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Dave_shorts said:


> I really doubt it's a ghrh. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> X10 what you calculated!!! Good thing it wasn't insulin!! Stay safe man


Yep, total disaster. 500 mcg instead of 50. Sometimes I have really bad brain fog after head trauma many years ago, cannot even spell basic words then, never again reconstitute anything nor shot at such moments. But nausea is typical for me at higher doses of ipamorelin, specially during the first few days.

OP, maybe contact the suplier, asking if it wasnt mislabeled?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Ghoosst said:


> Yep, total disaster. 500 mcg instead of 50. Sometimes I have really bad brain fog after head trauma many years ago, cannot even spell basic words then, never again reconstitute anything nor shot at such moments. But nausea is typical for me at higher doses of ipamorelin, specially during the first few days.
> 
> OP, maybe contact the suplier, asking if it wasnt mislabeled?


Stay safe bro.

I just can't see it being mislabelled. Surely there would be tonnes of cases then?? Never heard of any good company doing that. Except cheap ugl's with test etc!!


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys have emailed PUK today so will see what they say. I dont want to use their products again though which is a shame as some report good results but whatever this stuff was they sent me, taken at 2.5mg in a shot, was bloody awful !!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Baggy said:


> Thanks guys have emailed PUK today so will see what they say. I dont want to use their products again though which is a shame as some report good results but whatever this stuff was they sent me, taken at 2.5mg in a shot, was bloody awful !!


Make sure it's not your body dude. If I were you I would stay away from tb500 totally! Not just a source


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Credit where credit is due - PUK have been superb about the situation

I may try a smaller dose, say 2mg, from a trusted supplier and see how that goes. Maybe take it before bed and sleep on it - would that help!!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

I have never had a problem from them or from any tb500...... what water did you use?? maybe a reaction to that or something in that

i have read loads on tb500 and never heard of any sides especially not that severe....... maybe a fluke mis labeled bottle

,


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope so mate - just used the normal sterile water for injections - 1ml mixed into a 5mg vial and took half.

hope its not something im actually allergic to, never heard of anyone having that before


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds to me like mt2 side effects, don't believe you have tn500 tbh

Either that or its contaminated with something else...

Or as above an allergic reaction? But does that make you vomit and racing hear etc?

Doesnt sound good anyway,

keep safe


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

ok quick update - PUK have been brilliant so far and I've sent their product back to them.

got some tb500 off a friend and tried a full 2mg vial last night - absolutely fine, no sides whatsoever. Did it into my delt and was fine. Just glad I wasn't actually allergic to something in it!!

my friend also said it sounded life the sides of a heavy MT2 shot.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

If you tan you know it was mt2. Hahahaha. Doubt it though. I guess you can't really argue with that at all. Glad it went well for you 2nd time around


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

ha, I was waiting to wake up sunday morning like id been 2 weeks in Barbados!!!

yeha was a relief, now hoping it does the trick on the injury!

2mg yesterday, will do another 2mg tonight and then follow up in a week or 2


----------

